# Australian Accounting Standards - Books



## Value Hunter (29 November 2013)

Can anyone recommend a *good* book that teaches you how to analyse and interpret Australian financial statements. There are a lot of books out there for American accounting. Anyone read any good books that apply specifically to ASX listed companies. 

*I already have a basic understanding of financials* but am looking to enhance my knowledge, therefore I want an intermediate level book rather than a beginner one. 

If anyone has read any good books that meet the above criteria feel free to discuss/list them on this thread.


----------



## McLovin (2 December 2013)

Value Hunter said:


> Can anyone recommend a *good* book that teaches you how to analyse and interpret Australian financial statements. There are a lot of books out there for American accounting. Anyone read any good books that apply specifically to ASX listed companies.
> 
> *I already have a basic understanding of financials* but am looking to enhance my knowledge, therefore I want an intermediate level book rather than a beginner one.
> 
> If anyone has read any good books that meet the above criteria feel free to discuss/list them on this thread.




I don't think you need an Australian specific book. GAAP and AASB aren't _that_ different. And I'd say from the perspective of analysing statements the differences are barely noticeable. Even at uni the textbook for financial statement analysis used GAAP not AASB, so unless you want to learn double entry accounting I don't think it's necessary. You could pick up a copy of AASB from your local Co-op if you really want to.


----------

